# 2012-13 Plowing Pics



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Figured I would start a thread for all my pics a vids fo this season. I will try to take as many as i can. Hope you enjoy them. We got snow freezing rain mix on sunday night into monady so I plowed an inch of ice yesterday took a few pics.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looking good....hopefully its a better season then last


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Looking sharp!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i wish i could of plowed we just sanded looks good


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

tls22;1542190 said:


> Looking good....hopefully its a better season then last


Thanks man and yea it better be haha


unhcp;1542208 said:


> Looking sharp!


Thanks


Morrissey snow removal;1542283 said:


> i wish i could of plowed we just sanded looks good


Yea I plowed an inch of ice.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

It's better than nothing I guess. You going to reorder some lights?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice, we only got to salt the ice here as well. Sure would have loved to plow though.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

mossman381;1544094 said:


> It's better than nothing I guess. You going to reorder some lights?


Not sure yet I want to but if i order those led's can't put hideaways in them and I Might want to put hideways in.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

wolfmobile8;1544383 said:


> Not sure yet I want to but if i order those led's can't put hideaways in them and I Might want to put hideways in.


You could put hideaways in your low beams or fogs.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

mossman381;1544630 said:


> You could put hideaways in your low beams or fogs.


Yea will see don't know if I want to put them in the fogs


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

wolfmobile8;1544383 said:


> Not sure yet I want to but if i order those led's can't put hideaways in them and I Might want to put hideways in.


Hook up a led flasher to the lights, it would look pretty sick imo.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

durafish;1545366 said:


> Hook up a led flasher to the lights, it would look pretty sick imo.


That's a good idea.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Snow here now ill get more pics tommorrow when I go out. Heres 2 I took today one of my brothers truck and the other of my truck and his.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

get the new bar hooked up?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

durafish;1548347 said:


> get the new bar hooked up?


No still waitin on my control box should be here tmro or the end of this week


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

We got about 3" of wet snow yesterday and started to snow again last night and got a little dusting. Was sloppy and heavy to push made a mess. Spose to get another storm tommorrow.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Pics frome the weekend storm we got been meaning to post up. Plowed 6". It was nice and powdery nice to push.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Few more pics


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Our last snow was powder too. Those are the fun ones to push


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Quick vid I took on my phone sorry for the crappy quality didn't use my camera this time.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

mossman381;1553950 said:


> Our last snow was powder too. Those are the fun ones to push


My favorite snow to push Thumbs Up


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Blizzard 2013*

heres pics from the blizzard nemo we got last weekend. What a strom that was was snoing like 3' an hr. We ended up getiing 2ft and there was some high drifts with white out condtions. I got stuck 4 times and the first night of the strom i could barley see and backed into a fence pole around a dumpster at one of my lots im pissed but it happens. Gonna get a custom stel rear bumper made now that ive always wanted anyways. Other then tat every thing went pretty well.

Enjoy


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

More from the blizzard.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

The first pic is when i got my truck burried.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

the last of them.


----------



## MikeA5150 (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice Chev's.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Great setup and duramaxes! What size blade is on the white one?


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

give us a call if u need that fence pole fixed say u got the number from evan 978 475 9300


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

MikeA5150;1596127 said:


> Nice Chev's.


Thanks


durafish;1596137 said:


> Great setup and duramaxes! What size blade is on the white one?


Thanks man. 8.6 ss exv on the white dmax.


cat10;1596161 said:


> give us a call if u need that fence pole fixed say u got the number from evan 978 475 9300


haha it was a steel pole post holding up the fence that's around the dumpster. The post didn't even move or get any damage. My bumper got all the damage lol.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Was the bumper the only thing hurt?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

mossman381;1596293 said:


> Was the bumper the only thing hurt?


Yea i got lucky if i hit it harder prob would have messed up my rear quarter and one of my new fog lights got ripped off prob from stackin all that snow im pissed.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Straight blades were fun in that storm weren't they


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Post some pics of the damage.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

2006Sierra1500;1596312 said:


> Straight blades were fun in that storm weren't they


haha yea. I tryed my brothers vee out loved it but my xbalde still did it's job.


mossman381;1596337 said:


> Post some pics of the damage.


Ill post some pics of the bumper tommorrow


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Straight blades were really only bad for the first pass though, after that you could just take small bites, it just took a long time. What do you expect from 35+ inches


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

ha ok same thing happen to new a few storms ago but i hit a telaphone pole and did a lot more damage


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I like the pic of the two Chevy's. Looks like alot of work came out of that storm, I hope you guys out east stayed safe and made some good $ payup


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

2006Sierra1500;1596387 said:


> Straight blades were really only bad for the first pass though, after that you could just take small bites, it just took a long time. What do you expect from 35+ inches


Yea your right about that. You had to take little passes. I went out the next morning and the entrance to one of my lots is on a slight hill. There was like another 8" on it had to blast threw it with the blae up first and cut a hole up top first.


scott3430;1596541 said:


> I like the pic of the two Chevy's. Looks like alot of work came out of that storm, I hope you guys out east stayed safe and made some good $ payup


Thanks and yea it was alot of work but we were well over due for a monster strom.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Pics of the bumper


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Not as bad as I thought is was going to be. Time for a new black bumper


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

mossman381;1605499 said:


> Not as bad as I thought is was going to be. Time for a new black bumper


Yea I looks worse in person lol. Nope time for a steel bumper.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

ranch hand....


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

The bumper im going with next. This is on my friends borthers dmax. I want mine tho to have more cut outs for more running lights. Won't have to worry about this bumper bending will do more damage then make damage haha.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

That bumper looks heavy duty but looks like it belongs on a railroad truck. It is to square.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

i agree. It looks like a railroad car bumper. It needs diamond plate on top, and more angles. I really think the ranch hard is the way to go, i am looking at a similar brand, called bodygaurd. Such a good looking bumper.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

mossman381;1607274 said:


> That bumper looks heavy duty but looks like it belongs on a railroad truck. It is to square.





Deerewashed;1607338 said:


> i agree. It looks like a railroad car bumper. It needs diamond plate on top, and more angles. I really think the ranch hard is the way to go, i am looking at a similar brand, called bodygaurd. Such a good looking bumper.


I like it it's a welding company that mkaes them a couple towns over. Every one has them around here lot of landscapers and counstruction guys. heres the link. Was thnikin of having a member on here that owns hi own welding company make me one so is cuts the price in half cause they cost about a grand tand that's woth out paint. Was thinkin of having the white bumper hitch style on mine but havn't decided yet.

http://cavelierwelding.com/1083.html


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I wish you were closer. I could build you a COOL looking bumper for a $1000


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

wolfmobile8;1595992 said:


> heres pics from the blizzard nemo we got last weekend. What a strom that was was snoing like 3' an hr. We ended up getiing 2ft and there was some high drifts with white out condtions. I got stuck 4 times and the first night of the strom i could barley see and backed into a fence pole around a dumpster at one of my lots im pissed but it happens. Gonna get a custom stel rear bumper made now that ive always wanted anyways. Other then tat every thing went pretty well.
> 
> Enjoy


Couple cool pics from behind the wheel there at night...nice.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Few new pics. I instaled my new led reverse light bulbs from retro soloutions wicked bright and the my brother added alot of lights to his protech and the last one is when I washed the truck yesterday.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

are your taillights just a red lense or are they red smoked?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

oldbluehairhemi;1615539 said:


> are your taillights just a red lense or are they red smoked?


They are slightly red smoked led tailights. I had just had the key on in that pic and set the ebrake while it was in reverse to get the pic.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

are they recons? I'm thinking about getting a set for my dodge


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

great pictures


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

KL&M Snow Div.;1544109 said:


> Nice, we only got to salt the ice here as well. Sure would have loved to plow though.


I'd rather salt than plow any day of the week.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice looking truck and equipment! How do you like the Stainless?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

oldbluehairhemi;1615888 said:


> are they recons? I'm thinking about getting a set for my dodge


Im not sure they came with the truck but either way heres a sight with the same lights as mine and the recons there knock offs but way cheaper then spending $300 on recons.
http://www.xtralights.com/99-02chevysilveradoledtaillights-redsmokepair.aspx


tls22;1619638 said:


> great pictures


-
Thanks man


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

EBay sells the same ones too I have done a lot of research about this topic.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

wolfmobile8;1607267 said:


> The bumper im going with next. This is on my friends borthers dmax. I want mine tho to have more cut outs for more running lights. Won't have to worry about this bumper bending will do more damage then make damage haha.


who made that up? came out nice any idea what they charged him?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

cat320;1621249 said:


> who made that up? came out nice any idea what they charged him?


Caveiler welding in Acton. I have the link up to there site on one of my post on this page.They cost about a grand and that's without paint and lights.


----------

